# Kann nichts mehr installieren - setup funktioniert nicht mehr



## $.T.4.L.K.3.R (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe Vista schon seit einiger Zeit drauf gehabt und alles ging immer locker von der hand - keine fehler.

Nun ist es aber so,dass ich Wirklich gar kein Programm installieren kann - ausführen kann ich das setup z.b. bei Opera,aber bevor der Installations-assistent starten kann,kommt immer der Fehler " Setup funktioniert nicht mehr" oder bei Opera " 7z Setup funktioniert nicht mehr"

Bei Opera´: "
*Beschreibung*
Dieses Programm wurde eventuell nicht richtig installiert.
*Problemsignatur*
Problemereignisame: PCA2
Problemsignatur 01: Opera_963_in_Setup.exe
Problemsignatur 02: 11.0.0.28844
Problemsignatur 03: Opera_963_in_Setup.exe
Problemsignatur 04: Opera 9.63
Problemsignatur 05: Opera Software ASA
Problemsignatur 06: 1
Problemsignatur 07: 2
Betriebsystemversion: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID: 1031
"

"<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<DATABASE>
<EXE NAME="Opera_963_in_Setup.exe" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_PRIVACY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="Opera_963_in_Setup.exe" SIZE="9028736" CHECKSUM="0xF2B16146" BIN_FILE_VERSION="11.0.0.28844" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="11.0.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="9.63 " FILE_DESCRIPTION="Setup Launcher " COMPANY_NAME="Opera Software ASA " PRODUCT_NAME="Opera 9.63 " FILE_VERSION="9.63 " ORIGINAL_FILENAME="Setup.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="Setup" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 2005 Macrovision Corporation " VERDATEHI="0x0" VERDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x89E2E0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="11.0.0.28844" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="11.0.0.0" LINK_DATE="04/14/2005 22:11:39" UPTO_LINK_DATE="04/14/2005 22:11:39" VER_LANGUAGE="Englisch (USA) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
</DATABASE>
"

Und hier Setup-launcher:
"
*Problemsignatur*
Problemereignisame: APPCRASH
Anwendungsname: Opera_963_in_Setup.exe
Anwendungsversion: 11.0.0.28844
Anwendungszeitstempel: 425eea9b
Fehlermodulname: Opera_963_in_Setup.exe
Fehlermodulversion: 11.0.0.28844
Fehlermodulzeitstempel: 425eea9b
Ausnahmecode: c0000005
Ausnahmeoffset: 000037f9
Betriebsystemversion: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID: 1031
Zusatzinformation 1: 0800
Zusatzinformation 2: 68a7908814a8fcca622dfe2b6a03ee48
Zusatzinformation 3: 350f
Zusatzinformation 4: d843fb281ac1cf9c94649383722bb6f5
*Weitere Informationen über das Problem*
Bucket-ID: 1125126272
"

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vista hab ich bereits 2x gelöscht und auch einmal die Partition-der gleiche Fehler tritt aber immer wieder auf?! 

Ich bin hier echt am verzweifeln und würde mich freuen,wenn mir jemand helfen könnte! 

Mfg


----------



## schub97 (1. Februar 2009)

festplatte spinnt warscheinlich!hast du ne seagate?kannst du denn noch treiber über gerätemanager installieren?hast du in letzter zeit übertaktet?


----------



## $.T.4.L.K.3.R (1. Februar 2009)

Das Problem kam vom einen auf den anderen Tag - Aber ich hab auch,dass problem,dass beim booten "American Megatrends - Bios" angezeigt wird : "No IDE-Master detected" dann drücke ich F1 und es geht normal weiter.

Hab ne Samsung SP2504c, übertaktet hab ich nicht^^ Vista usw. ist ja installiert,Treiber fürs Mainboard usw. kann ich auch ganz normal von der CD aus installieren.

Nur Dateien,die gedownloadet werden funktionieren nicht...


----------



## schub97 (1. Februar 2009)

das hört sich schwer nach defekter platte an!


----------



## $.T.4.L.K.3.R (1. Februar 2009)

Das hört sich nicht gut an?

Nur denn verstehe ich nicht,dass von der cd aus was installiert werden kann?!


----------



## schub97 (1. Februar 2009)

es kann auch sein das wir auf vollig falschen fahrte sind?vielleicht netzwerkkarte defekt?

aber eigentlich hat die cd was mittem laufwerk zutun!erkunde dich mal bei samsung!


----------



## $.T.4.L.K.3.R (1. Februar 2009)

Aber die daten (installierte Programme) werden ja auf der festplatte gespeichert oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## schub97 (1. Februar 2009)

hast auch wieder recht!erkundgie dich am besten bei samsung!


----------



## $.T.4.L.K.3.R (1. Februar 2009)

Naja ich habe ja nicht direkt das Problem mit Samsung  

Sondern mit Windows...Wie kann ich denn das Problem beseitigen,dass die Festplatte beim booten erkannt wird (No IDE Master detected?!)


----------



## Zoon (1. Februar 2009)

Hast du ne Sata oder eine Pata (IDE) Platte.

Bei ersterem ists normal das dein Mainboard keine Platte am IDE Port 0 findet, diese Meldung lässt sich im BIOS auch deaktivieren damit die nicht immer nervt.

Evtl. hast du nur den Windows Installer zerschossen? Lass mal ne Systemwiederherstellung durchlaufen bzw. bei Microsoft gibts die "Windows Installer" Komponente ja auch zum runterladen.


----------



## schub97 (1. Februar 2009)

im bios muss man das machen,aber wo keine ahnung,schau dich ma um!


----------



## $.T.4.L.K.3.R (1. Februar 2009)

Sata - Windows Installer zerschossen - daran hab ich auch schon gedacht,aber wenn ich Vista mit Partitioniern usw. schon komplett neuaufgespielt habe,müsste der doch wiederhergestellt sein?!


----------



## schub97 (1. Februar 2009)

probier mal:tune up utilities-probleme lösen-tune up repair wizard-auf den windows installer dienst kann nicht zugegriffen werden


----------



## $.T.4.L.K.3.R (1. Februar 2009)

Ich kann tuneup ja noch nichtmal installieren


----------



## schub97 (1. Februar 2009)

hat ja sein können das dus hast!


----------



## $.T.4.L.K.3.R (1. Februar 2009)

Naja vista ist ja komplett neu drauf bei mir.

Und ich will z.b. nen neuen Browser installieren,nur dann kommt n neues Fenster: Microsoft Windows - Fehlermeldung "Setup launcher funktioniert nicht mehr"


----------



## schub97 (1. Februar 2009)

zum dritten mal:frag bei samsung,vielleicht ist die festplatte kaputt!

oder du fragst bei microsoft und wartest einen monat(hab ich selbst erlebt)!


----------

